# Who did the biggest drop?



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

Who did the biggest drop? Anyone know about the world record? Any photo?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

kruz said:


> Who did the biggest drop? Anyone know about the world record? Any photo?


i'm guessing bender, but mabye tyler klassen. i'm not sure.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Steve Rominiak went huge in The Collective. Wasn't really a cliff face drop though. 

 Bearclaw did some massive drop . It was in some magazine adds last year. Looked over 40'.

 Has Bender landed the "Sender" jump he attempted at RBR 4 ? Seriously couldn't believe my eyes. Wish there was an instant replay big screen. Almost double the winning jump no-hander by Kyle Strait.

 The internet official rumour going around was Bender doing 42 feet vert in the gorge off the 15 near St Goerge.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Im pretty sure it was tyler klassen in kranked 5, with like a 45-50fter


----------



## justpayme12 (Jan 21, 2005)

all wrong, it was josh bender on his banshee scream in one of the NWD 2 or 3 i think


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

*Where is Guinness When you need them?*

This is something worthy of the Guiness Book of World Records. Someone needs to set it up and get in there.

Here is a link to the longest wheelie!

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/gwr5/content_pages/record.asp?recordid=53299

Or the most gears. 1500!

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/gwr5/content_pages/record.asp?recordid=53296

But no "Biggest Drop" Yet!

They are going to start putting in the X-Games records. Progression of the species.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

justpayme12 said:


> all wrong, it was josh bender on his banshee scream in one of the NWD 2 or 3 i think


 The Jah Drop was on a Karp, and he didn't stick it. Disorder II BTW.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i think it was a south american kid whose name i can't recall for the life of me....


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

well bender did the jaw drop, steve rominiak did the drop at org road(sp)- that one was pretty big. didnt klassen land the bender sender i have it in a magazine saying he did, or maybe they were talking about the first to land that 60 foot gap drop that strait did the no hander on.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I dropped from 12,000 foot cruise down to Blythe, which is only a few hundred feet above sea level. Did it at 230kts too.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

justpayme12 said:


> all wrong, it was josh bender on his banshee scream in one of the NWD 2 or 3 i think


thats what i said... GOSH!

too bad he was on his karpiel.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> thats what i said... GOSH!
> 
> too bad he was on his karpiel.


He never landed any attempt at the jah drop. I dont think anything over 50 ft has been dropped by anyone, with a clean landing that is. I mean, that should be the decicing factor, or else we could just throw ourselves off cliffs and say we dropped em.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

JSUN said:


> He never landed any attempt at the jah drop. I dont think anything over 50 ft has been dropped by anyone, with a clean landing that is. I mean, that should be the decicing factor, or else we could just throw ourselves off cliffs and say we dropped em.


who's dropped the biggest on an ht?

i remember someone dropped 30ft clean. he called it the bread an' butta' gap. 

anyone know him.

i think besides him, JSUN has


----------



## seismic (Mar 27, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> thats what i said... GOSH!
> 
> too bad he was on his karpiel.


Why was it too bad that he was riding a Karpiel ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

L. Canfield hit the SuperT drop 4 times one afternoon. Landed way down the tranny 40'ish . That is one wicked drop with a 90degree turn to takeoff over a ledge about 15' down. Did it on a bike he welded / designed himself. 

Now the must be some kind of world record. Where the hell was the Guiness people.

Way props toFlyMyBike .


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> who's dropped the biggest on an ht?
> 
> i remember someone dropped 30ft clean. he called it the bread an' butta' gap.
> 
> ...


Russ Morrell. On the video 'Statement". Russ built up a Balfa ht, because, like me, he didn't have enough $ to drop on a FS, but didn't let that hold him back from hitting fat drops. 
Yup, you were right about the 'Bread 'n Butter' gap. 30ft out 30ft down.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

the record is 46 feet (estimated). it is held by josh bender and tyler klassen. the drop is featured in double down by thor wixom and is the cover shot for the vid (bender).
benders attempts at the jah drop are the only bigger attempts to my knowledge (55 ft). to my knowledge the only other person to clear 40 feet (estimated) is wade simmons (marzocchi truck road gap). bender tried that one and crashed. 
the hardtail drop that jbsoxb refers to is by russ morrell. 
the bender/klassen drop looks like this:


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> who's dropped the biggest on an ht?
> 
> i remember someone dropped 30ft clean. he called it the bread an' butta' gap.


 Russ Morrell on a Balfa Minuteman. Here's the video.



Evil Knievel said:


> L. Canfield hit the SuperT drop 4 times one afternoon. Did it on a bike he welded / designed himself.


Designed yes, but neither of the brothers do the welding. The F1's are manufactured in Taiwan.


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Russ Morrell on a Balfa Minuteman. Here's the video.


I remember the good ol' days sitting in high school trigonometry wondering what real world applications I would ever use this in... Now I know.

See boys & girls, math is useful in the real world! 

Seriously, Morrell landed that so smoothly, especially on a hardtail. Whenever any of my friends claim that it's not possible to go big on a hardtail, I just have em watch that segment from the DVD.


----------



## skahtrisoxide (Mar 28, 2005)

dream4est said:


> the record is 46 feet (estimated). it is held by josh bender and tyler klassen. the drop is featured in double down by thor wixom and is the cover shot for the vid (bender).
> benders attempts at the jah drop are the only bigger attempts to my knowledge (55 ft). to my knowledge the only other person to clear 40 feet (estimated) is wade simmons (marzocchi truck road gap). bender tried that one and crashed.
> the hardtail drop that jbsoxb refers to is by russ morrell.
> the bender/klassen drop looks like this:


Yeah, Tyler Klassen hit that same drop Bender did in Double Down in the video Union.
Carlin Dunne hit the same Marzocchi Truck road gap that Simmons did in his UFC3 video, and landed it just as smoothly as Wade.
Way back in the May/June '04 issue of Decline (has a pic of Cam Zink bunny hopping a wheel chair ramp railing on the cover) there was a little thing about some kid named Aaron Day who was going to attempt to break the vertical drop record. The pictures look absolutely nuts, as they should, since it's an 82 foot drop. Then says to check out the next issue for exclusive photos and how it went, but then it wasn't in the next issue.
When I was at the Bike Mag Video Awards during Sea Otter this year they were saying Darren Berrecloths's drop in NWD5 where he kinda wrecks the first time, then throws a rock, then nails it the 2nd time, was 53 ft. It doesn't really look like that huge of a drop in the video, but that could just be from the camera angle I guess. He won "Best Air" for it over Romaniuk's Collective drop, and a couple other gnar gnar ones, so it had to have been pretty big.
Here's a couple pics of Super T off the Bender drop, then his huge road gap drop from Kranked 5, and Simmons over the Marzocchi truck


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> thats what i said... GOSH!
> 
> too bad he was on his karpiel.


What's wrong with Karpiel?

Who cares what bike they do it on...stunts like that are ALL rider. When I watch freeride videos I never really pay much attention to the equipment, the riders are the main attraction.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The ord gap that steve rominuk did was done by alot of people. Some kid on pinkbike suicide no handed it, yea thats right suicide no handered it, also some one did it on a hardtail. i have seen pics and vids.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> The ord gap that steve rominuk did was done by alot of people. Some kid on pinkbike suicide no handed it, yea thats right suicide no handered it, also some one did it on a hardtail. i have seen pics and vids.


Watch the extras on The Collective. In the Air part it finishes with Rominiak going huge. This is not the Ord gap.


----------



## thebikedoctor33 (Apr 4, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> What's wrong with Karpiel?
> 
> Who cares what bike they do it on...stunts like that are ALL rider. When I watch freeride videos I never really pay much attention to the equipment, the riders are the main attraction.


i believe he was correcting justplayme12's statement saying that bender was on a banshee...


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

The Russ Morrel drop is on Suspect too


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

that second picture is crazy.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> What's wrong with Karpiel?
> 
> Who cares what bike they do it on...stunts like that are ALL rider. When I watch freeride videos I never really pay much attention to the equipment, the riders are the main attraction.


doesnt a "suicide" imply no hands...just throwin it out there


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

seismic said:


> Why was it too bad that he was riding a Karpiel ?


because he said he was on his banshee.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> doesnt a "suicide" imply no hands...just throwin it out there


Think you quoted the wrong guy...I have no clue what you are talking about, unless you are talking about suicide no handers, which I wasn't talking about.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> The ord gap that steve rominuk did was done by alot of people. Some kid on pinkbike suicide no handed it, yea thats right suicide no handered it, also some one did it on a hardtail. i have seen pics and vids.


Chump suicide no handed the ord gap...can't remember his real name though...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> doesnt a "suicide" imply no hands...just throwin it out there


a "suicide" referers to the hands being way behind you, as opposed to just letting go......


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

singletrack said:


> Russ Morrell on a Balfa Minuteman. Here's the video.


Talking about huge drops on hardtails. What about that video of the guy doing a moster drop to flat on a hardtail. I haven't seen it in a while but he dropped off of a roof then into a parking lot that was carved into the hillside. Looked to be at least 20 feet, pretty big for a hardtail.

EDIT: http://www.nsmb.com/videos/clips/readers_videos/chrisheh.mpg there it is, doesn't look as big as I remember though.


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)

pretty sure BENDER has the record on paper somewhere-ya? guiness maybe


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i just dropped a 2 pounder in the toilet........


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i just dropped a 2 pounder in the toilet........


is it me or is this thread getting random and confusing?


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i believe, according to guiness the world record is only like 12 feet or something like that. cause they way they sanction it and stuff it has to be on a hard tail to flat wiht only so much run up. not to sure though.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

i heard J-belt and sherpy combined to huck a 12 footer to break teh arkansas state record. They decided to give up their DH race dreams for a new sport they invinted called tandem bro hucking.


----------



## stratguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Steve T aka Chump is the one that suicided Ord road gap in Kamloops


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

*W.s*



kruz said:


> Who did the biggest drop? Anyone know about the world record? Any photo?


The Moreno drop that Wade Simmons did a few years back is not only the sickest, but I think it had one of the biggest impacts on freeriding. Just my $.02


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

stratguy said:


> Steve T aka Chump is the one that suicided Ord road gap in Kamloops


yea thats what im talkingt about. doesn't anyone on here watch the ufc ?!?!? Guys did it on hardtails and 3 star that gap


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> yea thats what im talkingt about. doesn't anyone on here watch the ufc ?!?!? Guys did it on hardtails and 3 star that gap


you sure thats the biggest drop? it doesent look like it, its mad far but not as high as the other ones, could be the camera angle


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

themarsvolta55 said:


> you sure thats the biggest drop? it doesent look like it, its mad far but not as high as the other ones, could be the camera angle


yea its not the biggest drop but i belive the biggest overall, gap/ jump done


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

stratguy said:


> Steve T aka Chump is the one that suicided Ord road gap in Kamloops


Yeah........... that's so chump 

how do you hate on that???????


----------



## stratguy (Dec 24, 2004)

offtheedge said:


> Yeah........... that's so chump
> 
> how do you hate on that???????


Chump is his nickname, its also his name on Pinkbike. He was in the UFC this year if anyone remembers Steve T


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

kruz said:


> Who did the biggest drop? Anyone know about the world record? Any photo?


The record may have changed by now but anyway. http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=747


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

That video of the hard tail drop is proof that with the right speed and the right tranny...any distance is possible.

Look at snowboarders and skiers...they are hucking larger than anyone. It's all about matching your speed with the distsance and tranny angle.


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

I had a "big drop" this morning in the toilet when I got up. Splash down was beautiful.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

does it even matter...anything over 10 feet is big....over 15 feet it is all just a blur


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

freeriderizzle said:


> That video of the hard tail drop is proof that with the right speed and the right tranny...any distance is possible.
> 
> Look at snowboarders and skiers...they are hucking larger than anyone. It's all about matching your speed with the distsance and tranny angle.


Snow, and I don't mean the rapper.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

freeriderizzle said:


> That video of the hard tail drop is proof that with the right speed and the right tranny...any distance is possible.
> 
> Look at snowboarders and skiers...they are hucking larger than anyone. It's all about matching your speed with the distsance and tranny angle.


pow pow is what ski and snowboard hucking is about, but still usless with out a tranny


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

*Picture?*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i just dropped a 2 pounder in the toilet........


Lets see some proof!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

6milliondollarman said:


> I remember the good ol' days sitting in high school trigonometry wondering what real world applications I would ever use this in... Now I know.
> 
> See boys & girls, math is useful in the real world!
> 
> .


very true...especially counting your money


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Russ Morrell on a Balfa Minuteman. Here's the video.
> 
> Designed yes, but neither of the brothers do the welding. The F1's are manufactured in Taiwan.


I don't know about 40 feet onthat video.....the main drop is like 5 to 10 feet.....I have more respect when they have a drop in the begginning like the truck with Simmons


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I don't know about 40 feet onthat video.....the main drop is like 5 to 10 feet.....I have more respect when they have a drop in the begginning like the truck with Simmons


well i have seen that like 30 times and 31 feet seems fair to me. 44 feet from lip to landing at 45degree slope =31.11 feet.
the only way it would be 10 feet is if the angle was about 13.5 degrees. and its obviously way steeper than that. even at 35 degrees its a 25 footer.


----------



## gregz12 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Where will it end*

what happened to the reply about skiing/snowboarding, I was going to quote it and now it's gone...anyway if you watch guys like Jamie Pierre who are doing the absolutly insane hucks they usually don't hit they very fast and half the time the transistion isn't even that steep. 6 feet of powder doesn't make that much of a difference if you're hucking 150+feet.

Where will this end...people will keep on pushing it, in a few years ork road won't look that big anymore.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dream4est said:


> well i have seen that like 30 times and 31 feet seems fair to me. 44 feet from lip to landing at 45degree slope =31.11 feet.
> the only way it would be 10 feet is if the angle was about 13.5 degrees. and its obviously way steeper than that. even at 35 degrees its a 25 footer.


so if there was this one foot drop with a little ramp and a desending slope for the landing. If I hit that as fast as I could go and landed 40 feet down and it has a 45 degree slope then I did a drop of over 15 foot...that seems like it isn't much to me...If the drop was a solid 10 feeet down I think that would take more balls and be harder


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i just dropped a 2 pounder in the toilet........


holy crap!, 
how was the landing?


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> so if there was this one foot drop with a little ramp and a desending slope for the landing. If I hit that as fast as I could go and landed 40 feet down and it has a 45 degree slope then I did a drop of over 15 foot...that seems like it isn't much to me...If the drop was a solid 10 feeet down I think that would take more balls and be harder


well your arguing semantics. the size of a drop is the size of a drop. the difficulty is what your referring to. more cliff less tranny is obviously harder than less cliff more tranny. i have seen morrell land the 20x20 drop at virgin in vids on his ht and its nearly 20 feet of cliff. and simmons drop is nasty. nearly 40 feet of drop in a road gap. death if you come up short. but none of us could land the simmons drop or the bread and butter gaps at the speed morrell hit it anyway. well maybe flymybike and possibly zachdank would nail the bread and butter (if they havent already) but no one here could do what simmons did. in my opinion thats the nastiest drop in the world. the bender/super t record drop is not as dangerous. its scary looking but the truck gap is true madness. only 2 people have landed it. 
would you try to replicate morrell just because you could hit it slower and shorter? hes flat out hauling. one mistake there and your a vegemite sannich.
i dont argue about the difficulty level of any drop over 20 feet. tranny/schmanny anyone who lands a 20 footer is pimpolicous. like zachs bud grant on that double shelver at virgin.


----------

